# bluetooth y wireless



## titorealico (Oct 23, 2006)

hola, no se si alguien podra responderme esta duda...
que diferencia hay entre wireless y bluetooth??
si yo tengo un USB-bluetooth conectado a una pc con internet y una notebook con wireless, puedo tener internet en la notebook y/o hacer una LAN para la transferencia de archivos?

Gracias !


----------



## Xenon (Oct 23, 2006)

Son tecnologias complementarias basadas en la norma  IEEE 802.11.x., que utilizan protocolo de comunicaciones diferentes, pero comparten la banda de 2.4GHz.

Bluetooth esta orientada como una vía de interconexión inalámbrica entre diversos aparatos que tengan dentro de sí esta tecnología, como móviles, consolas, ordenadores de mano (Palm, Pocket PC), cámaras, ordenadores portátiles, impresoras, o simplemente cualquier dispositivo que un fabricante considere oportuno, usando siempre una conexión segura de radio de muy corto alcance.

WI-FI (wireless), se creó para ser utilizada en redes locales (LAN) inalámbricas, y hoy dia tambien para acceder a Internet.

Si deseas interconectar los equipos debes decidir por bluetooth o por wifi, este ùltimo es mas recomendable para una conexiòn de banda ancha para internet.

espero que te ayude,

saludos 8)


----------



## titorealico (Oct 24, 2006)

Desde ya, mil gracias por la respuesta, me has aclarado varias dudas, pero aun me queda una y espero no ser muy denso con el tema.
Si los dos comparten la misma banda de 2.4 Ghz, no hay ningun tipo de posibilidad de configurarlas para que anden? Yo no necesito distancia debido a que voy a operar todo dentro de un departamento , lo que me interesaria es poder conectarme a la pc con el celular y con la notebook por el mismo medio (bluetooth o wi-fi)

Gracias !


----------



## Xenon (Oct 26, 2006)

A ver si te lo aclaro sin profundizar,  

cuando se dice: "que utilizan protocolo de comunicaciones diferentes, pero comparten la banda de 2.4GHz." 

es como por ejemplo: una persona que hable el idioma chino y otra persona que hable el idioma ingles, esten montados en un mismo tren; ambos comparten el mismo medio de transporte (como es una banda de trasmision radiolectrica), pero estas personas si se hablaran no se entienden.

por otro lado, si lo que quieres es conectar los equipos, tienes que decidirte si lo haces con wifi colocando una tarjeta (wifi) a tu PC o por via bluetooth, colocando un usb/bluetooth a tu notebook. pero no puedes mezclar ambas.

saludos 8)


----------

